# le features di gnome3 sono disattivabili?

## lordalbert

Ciao. Tra poco sarà rilasciato gnome3, e tutte le novità che ne sono state presentate, tipo gnome shell&C.

Sinceramente, una tale visione del desktop non mi piace. Preferisco continuare ad utilizzare uno gnome impostato così come è ora. In gnome 2.28 le novità possono essere attivate per avere una preview

Quello che mi chiedo è: Sarà poi possibile avere l'impostazione del desktop gnome attuale, senza rimanere fermo a gnome2 per tutta la vita?  :Very Happy:  Disabilitando gnome Shell e simili, magari anche in fase di compilazione tramite use flag.

----------

## ago

Contrariamente a quanto si legge su internet, gnome 2.30 non sarà gnome 3.

Non so se hanno ricambiato idea, quindi ci sarà ancora da aspettare un po...

----------

## lordalbert

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> Contrariamente a quanto si legge su internet, gnome 2.30 non sarà gnome 3.
> 
> Non so se hanno ricambiato idea, quindi ci sarà ancora da aspettare un po...

 

beh, anche io avevo sentito sia stato slittato a gnome 2.32

Ad ogni modo, prima o poi ciò avverrà. E' questione di qualche mese. Sei? Boh...

PS: piccola considerazione personale: Secondo me invece di cambiare "paradigma desktop", sarebbe meglio concentrarsi nel migliorare i singoli programmi. Ma è una via che non segue più nessuno  :Sad: 

----------

## CarloJekko

gnome 3.0=! gnome 2.30 vedi http://live.gnome.org/Schedule e http://live.gnome.org/ThreePointZero/Plan (cfr gnome 2.32 sarà la 3.0)

ma io spero in un completa riscrittura delle gtk... se no è un pezzotto!

----------

## ago

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> gnome 3.0=! gnome 2.30 vedi http://live.gnome.org/Schedule e http://live.gnome.org/ThreePointZero/Plan (cfr gnome 2.32 sarà la 3.0)
> 
> ma io spero in un completa riscrittura delle gtk... se no è un pezzotto!

 

siamo d'accordo...infatti l'ho già precisato io...ma la domanda di lordalbert è un'altra!

----------

## riverdragon

Quello che viene generalmente pubblicizzato come gnome-3 è in realtà solo la gnome-shell. Si tratta di un programma che disegna una sorta di strato superiore al resto (una shell, appunto), ma il "resto" in questione rimane: potrai in pratica utilizzare gnome 2.32 come se non fosse gnome 3. Penso che si tratterà semplicemente di disabilitare una voce tra le applicazioni avviate automaticamente.

@lordalbert: le applicazioni vengono migliorate release dopo release in base ai tempi degli sviluppatori e in base alle richieste. Se hai suggerimenti/lamentele sufficientemente circostanziate apri una segnalazione su bugzilla.gnome.org, la semplice attesa non funziona!

@CarloJekko: è in corso una riscrittura parziale delle gtk che include l'integrazione di clutter, ma non ho dettagli.

----------

## lordalbert

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Quello che viene generalmente pubblicizzato come gnome-3 è in realtà solo la gnome-shell. Si tratta di un programma che disegna una sorta di strato superiore al resto (una shell, appunto), ma il "resto" in questione rimane: potrai in pratica utilizzare gnome 2.32 come se non fosse gnome 3. Penso che si tratterà semplicemente di disabilitare una voce tra le applicazioni avviate automaticamente.
> 
> 

 

Perfetto! Proprio quello che speravo  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> @lordalbert: le applicazioni vengono migliorate release dopo release in base ai tempi degli sviluppatori e in base alle richieste. Se hai suggerimenti/lamentele sufficientemente circostanziate apri una segnalazione su bugzilla.gnome.org, la semplice attesa non funziona!
> 
> 

 

Lo so che le applicazioni vengono migliorate di release-release. In passato mi è capitato di lasciare suggerimenti nella whishlist, ma spesso non vengono prese in considerazione. Questa non vuole essere una lamentela, soprattutto non contro gnome in particolare.

----------

